# Possible move to Nijmegen



## hssd4 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi there, 
My partner is considering an employment opportunity in Nijmegen, and wondering if anyone can give me an idea what it is like living there. We are both English speaking, and have an 18 month old daughter. 
Thanks!


----------



## Leader2014 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,

How exciting, my family is in the same situation as we are currently living in the UK and have a 4 year old daughter and a 3 week old son. My husband starts work for a company in Nijkerk next week and will commute until we move over in a few months.

We are going to base ourselves in Arnhem, which is not to far from where you are looking to move.
For a number of reasons really - our daughter will go to the international school as we are unsure if we will be there for more than a few years and they teach in English but she will learn other languages. Also most mums are in the same boat as myself so offer help and support.

Arnhem for us covered all things we were looking for - close to shops, an expat community and outside facilities such as the lakes, forest just the other side of Arnhem.

Just got to Find somewhere to keep our pony.

Let me know if you decide to move its always good to keep in touch and make new friends who will be going through the same thing.

Kind Regards


----------

